# Amex Offers: Marriott Hotels, $40 Back When You Spend $200+



## duke (May 24, 2021)

Yup, it's back again.  Let's see if it works on maint. fee payments......


----------



## tschwa2 (May 24, 2021)

not back for me.  I will check again in a few days.


----------



## DanCali (May 24, 2021)

Not back for me on neither of my cards. 

One of them has already added the "spend $7500 get 7500 bonus points" offer good till 12/31 so that may block it.


----------



## pchung6 (May 24, 2021)

I got 6. all the same 6 cards received last time. so happy i can save another $240.


----------



## controller1 (May 24, 2021)

I've got two Bonvoy Amex cards and it is not showing on either of them.


----------



## NNerland (May 24, 2021)

I have on my 4 Platinum Cards -- however I am not as  confident it will work.  This one has language that says excludes Vistana Signature Experiences.   We shall seek, will let others try and post before trying myself.


----------



## pchung6 (May 24, 2021)

I just pre paid $200 to WKORVN and received the Amex email immediately.  Can someone please try with different resorts?


----------



## daviator (May 24, 2021)

pchung6 said:


> I just pre paid $200 to WKORVN and received the Amex email immediately.  Can someone please try with different resorts?


I wish I knew what their criteria was for dangling these offers.  I don’t have any current Marriott offers on any of my AmEx cards, with the exception of the “Spend $7500 Get 7500 Bonvoy Points” offer that I accepted earlier in the year.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 24, 2021)

I received it earlier this year but also have the Spend $7500 offer. Nothing this time yet.


----------



## DanCali (May 25, 2021)

DanCali said:


> Not back for me on neither of my cards.
> 
> One of them has already added the "spend $7500 get 7500 bonus points" offer good till 12/31 so that may block it.




So correction to my prior post - I do not have the offer on my 2 Amex Bonvoy cards, but after seeing some more posts here I checked the Platinum card and it does show up on there.


----------



## duke (May 25, 2021)

Used AmEx BBP and got email "used offer" for $200 pmt to WMH.


----------



## cubigbird (May 25, 2021)

I just looked and as of today I still do not have this.  It may be targeted.


----------



## luv_maui (May 25, 2021)

I don’t see that offer as well.  Can you have more than one active offer from bonvoy?  Could having the charge $7,500 get 7,500 points, up to 10 times, before 12/31/2021 be preventing the new offer?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 25, 2021)

Does anyone have the offer on their Bonvoy card or is it only on Amex platinum this time? @duke didn't specify the offer was on his bonvoy card.


----------



## amycurl (May 25, 2021)

I did not see on my Delta Platinum AmEx when I went looking for it this evening.


----------



## critterchick (May 25, 2021)

duke said:


> Used AmEx BBP and got email "used offer" for $200 pmt to WMH.


You used it to pre pay your maintenance fees?

I checked my Platinum card this morning and it was there.


----------



## pchung6 (May 25, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Does anyone have the offer on their Bonvoy card or is it only on Amex platinum this time? @duke didn't specify the offer was on his bonvoy card.


Here is how I received my 6 offers, none of these cards is Amex Platinum and all from 0 annual fee cards:
A: Amex Everyday (Card Holder)
B: Amex BBP (Card Holder)
C: Amex BBC (Card Holder)
D: Amex BBC (Authorizer of C)
E: Amex BBP (Card Holder)
F: Amex BBP (Authorizer of E)


----------



## DanCali (May 26, 2021)

pchung6 said:


> Here is how I received my 6 offers, none of these cards is Amex Platinum and all from 0 annual fee cards:
> A: Amex Everyday (Card Holder)
> B: Amex BBP (Card Holder)
> C: Amex BBC (Card Holder)
> ...



I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering what does BBP and BBC stand for?

Never would have checked companion cards without this post though - I was able to see the offer on my own Platinum and also its two companion cards. So hopefully another $80 there!

I do  not see it on my regular and Brilliant Bonvoy cards. It's also not on my Blue Amex card. And definitely not on the Hilton Amex!


----------



## duke (May 26, 2021)

BBP = Blue Business Plus
BBC = Blue Business Cash


----------



## DanCali (May 26, 2021)

duke said:


> BBP = Blue Business Plus
> BBC = Blue Business Cash




Ah. Thanks for that info.

It's definitely not on my plain personal Blue.


----------



## Robotpedlr (May 26, 2021)

Got the offer on my Amex platinum


----------



## daviator (May 27, 2021)

So this offer was not available on either of my Amex cards yesterday, it showed up today on my Amex Gold offers.

so I guess the consensus is that it will work for a VSE prepayment even though the terms say it won’t?  I guess I’ll try.

edit: I did get the email from Amex saying I had used the offer, a few hours after making my online payment. So hopefully the $40 will appear on my statement.


----------



## willowglener (May 28, 2021)

I tried similar offers twice in the last 6 months and neither of them worked. They said have to be used on room costs only. Didn’t work on maintenance fees. Didn’t work on hotel miscellaneous charges.


----------



## rcv82 (May 28, 2021)

I haven’t received the offer on my Bonvoy or Bonvoy Brilliant Amex cards on this round. I’m the previous offer I did not get the credit paying Westin Flex fees, but I did for paying my WKORV fees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (May 28, 2021)

rcv82 said:


> I haven’t received the offer on my Bonvoy or Bonvoy Brilliant Amex cards on this round. I’m the previous offer I did not get the credit paying Westin Flex fees, but I did for paying my WKORV fees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It appears this particular promo is aimed at the non-Bonvoy Amex cards.


----------



## pchung6 (May 30, 2021)

Just to confirm I have received the $40 Amex credit for $200 WKORVN prepaid.


----------



## duke (May 31, 2021)

$40 credit received for WMH advance maint fee payment.


----------



## daviator (May 31, 2021)

duke said:


> $40 credit received for WMH advance maint fee payment.


Mine was received too, for WKORV.


----------



## cubigbird (Aug 12, 2021)

Heads up!  New AMEX Brillant promo.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 12, 2021)

It didn't work for me before on SVR MF prepayment. But did for others at SVV.


----------



## daviator (Aug 12, 2021)

I have a similar offer on my Bonvoy Business Card today.


----------



## daviator (Aug 12, 2021)

However, the terms of the offer on my card are different from past offers, it now specifically says “Excludes Vistana.”


----------



## duke (Aug 13, 2021)

*Get a one-time $50 statement credit by using your enrolled Card to spend a minimum of $250+ USD in one or more transactions on room rate and room charges, when you pay for your stay at participating properties in the Marriott Bonvoy portfolio*from 8/12/2021 to 10/12/2021. See terms for exclusions.
Offer valid only on room rate and room charges at participating Marriott Bonvoy® properties in the U.S. and U.S. territories, the Caribbean, Canada and Mexico.
Reservations must be made online at Marriott.com, via the Marriott Bonvoy® App or by calling 1-888-236-2427.
Excludes The Ritz-Carlton®, St. Regis®, EDITION®, The Luxury Collection®, W Hotels®, JW Marriott®, Marriott Vacation Club®, Design Hotels™, Protea Hotels by Marriott®, Marriott Executive Apartments®, Homes & Villas by Marriott International®, and Vistana™.
Excludes gift card purchases.
Not valid for online retail purchases, hotel amenities, or purchases of Marriott Bonvoy® points.
Qualifying purchase means a purchase at a participating Marriott Bonvoy® property made during the offer period with your enrolled American Express Card and which is in an amount of at least $250 USD as posted to your account, following conversion from a foreign currency, if applicable, in accordance with your Cardmember Agreement.
Offer not valid for lodging stays that are paid for before the promotion start date or after the promotion end date.

*Get a one-time $100 statement credit by using your enrolled eligible Card to spend a minimum of $500+ USD in one or more transactions on room rate and room charges at The Ritz-Carlton, St. Regis, EDITION, The Luxury Collection, W Hotels, and JW Marriott*from 8/12/2021 to 10/12/2021. See terms for exclusions.
Offer valid only on room rate and room charges at the following Marriott Bonvoy® participating hotels in the U.S. and U.S. Territories, Canada, Mexico, and the Caribbean: The Ritz-Carlton®, St. Regis®, EDITION®, The Luxury Collection®, W Hotels® & JW Marriott®.
Reservations must be made online at Marriott.com, via the Marriott Bonvoy® App or by calling 1-888-236-2427.
Excludes all other Marriott brands: Marriott Hotels®, Sheraton® Hotels & Resorts, Marriott Vacation Club®, Delta Hotels by Marriott®, Le Méridien® Hotels & Resorts, Westin® Hotels & Resorts, Autograph Collection® Hotels, Design Hotels™, Renaissance® Hotels, Tribute Portfolio®, Gaylord Hotels®, Courtyard by Marriott®, Four Points® by Sheraton, SpringHill Suites by Marriott®, Protea Hotels by Marriott®, Fairfield by Marriott®, AC Hotels by Marriott®, Aloft® Hotels, Moxy® Hotels, Marriott Executive Apartments®, Residence Inn by Marriott®, TownePlace Suites® by Marriott, Element by Westin®, Homes & Villas by Marriott International®, and Vistana™.
Excludes gift card purchases.
Not valid for online retail purchases, hotel amenities, or purchases of Marriott Bonvoy® points.
Qualifying purchase means a purchase at a participating Marriott International luxury brand made during the offer period with your enrolled American Express Card and which is in an amount totaling at least $500 USD as posted to your account, following conversion from a foreign currency, if applicable, in accordance with your Card Member Agreement.
Offer not valid for lodging stays that are paid for before the promotion start date or after the promotion end date.

*Get a one-time $200 statement credit by using your enrolled Card to spend a minimum of $1,000 USD in one or more transactions online at homesandvillasbymarriott.com*between 7/16/2021 and 9/24/2021. See terms for exclusions.
Offer valid at all Homes & Villas by Marriott International properties. Reservations for Homes & Villas by Marriott International properties must be made online at homesandvillasbymarriott.com.
Excludes all other Marriott brands.
Not valid on gift card purchases. Cancellation fees apply and may vary by property. See individual properties for details.
Qualifying purchase means a purchase at a Homes & Villas by Marriott International property made during the offer period with your enrolled American Express Card and which is in an amount totaling at least $1,000 USD as posted to your account, following conversion from a foreign currency, if applicable, in accordance with your Card Member Agreement.
Offer valid on property rate and charges incurred at time of reservation.
Offer not valid for stays that are paid for before the promotion start date or after the promotion end date (for example, if the final payment that occurs 30 days before your stay falls outside of the promotion dates, it will not count towards qualification).


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 13, 2021)

Just received two of these on each Bonvoy Brilliant Card. Hope they work again for MF.


----------



## duke (Aug 13, 2021)

Please post if credit received?


----------



## pchung6 (Aug 14, 2021)

Anyone has tried and received the credit yet? Can you please also share which resort you pay into?

last time, I received $40 credit from WKORVN but didn’t receive $40 credit from SVV-Bella


----------



## duke (Aug 21, 2021)

Anyone receive the credit yet?


----------



## cubigbird (Aug 21, 2021)

I just paid my Aventuras maintenance fee and it did not trigger the credit.  In the past it's been a relatively instant trigger.


----------



## BLUE AYES (Aug 21, 2021)

Did not work for me for Vistana villages


----------



## daviator (Aug 21, 2021)

This is the first time the offer has specifically excluded Vistana, so I wouldn't expect it to work.  I just paid my Flex MFs but I'm not expecting it to work.

But in a couple of weeks I'm staying at a Marriott (hotel) so I expect I'll get it for that stay.


----------



## BA21 (Aug 21, 2021)

I needed to borrow 2022 points.  The spend $250 get $50 back offer on the AMEX Bonvoy card did not apply when I paid SVV Key West maintainence fees this week.  Similar previous offers worked in the past. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Aug 23, 2021)

I paid $250 towards maintenance fee at Kierland Villas about a week ago, no trigger yet.  Will update if I see it...but not looking good.


----------



## iowaguy09 (Aug 23, 2021)

It worked for us at a TownePlace Suites where we checked out yesterday.  It was a Timeshare Lite weekend!


----------



## jimwu921 (Sep 8, 2021)

no go at WKORV


----------



## cubigbird (Sep 8, 2021)

iowaguy09 said:


> It worked for us at a TownePlace Suites where we checked out yesterday.  It was a Timeshare Lite weekend!


It works for regular Marriott hotels.


----------



## Kierland2021 (Sep 9, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I received it earlier this year but also have the Spend $7500 offer. Nothing this time yet.


I have the Marriot Bonvoy American Express.  You must register for the promotion....call in to make sure you have registered.  I have received this bonus every time so far.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Kierland2021 said:


> I have the Marriot Bonvoy American Express.  You must register for the promotion....call in to make sure you have registered.  I have received this bonus every time so far.



I've also received it every time in the past but the current offer is not working with Vistana. And yes I registered prior to using the card.


----------



## duke (Oct 19, 2021)

NEW OFFER TODAY:  
Spend $200 or more, get $50 back
Marriott Bonvoy®
EXPIRES
12/31/2021
*DETAILS*
Get a one-time $50 statement credit by using your enrolled eligible Card to spend a minimum of $200 USD on room rate or room charges when you pay for your stay at participating properties in the Marriott Bonvoy® portfolio from 10/18/2021 to 12/31/2021. See terms.

May work for maintenance fees?
Let us know.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 19, 2021)

duke said:


> May work for maintenance fees?



The terms say this (among other things):



> Excludes Marriott Vacation Club®, Design Hotels™, Protea Hotels®, Marriott Executive Apartments®, Homes & Villas by Marriott International and Vistana Signature Experiences™. [...] Qualifying purchase means a purchase at a participating Marriott Bonvoy® property [...] Offer only valid on room rate and room charges.



So I think it's fair to assume it won't.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 19, 2021)

bnoble said:


> The terms say this (among other things):
> 
> 
> 
> So I think it's fair to assume it won't.



Bummer but probably true.  Pretty sure i have one more paid stay,  so can probably use the credit then.


----------



## pchung6 (Oct 19, 2021)

I received one for my newly approved Amex Brilliant card.  Will prepay $300 for my Marriott timeshare this week, will report back.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 19, 2021)

Got it again. Tried with last round for MF and didn't get credit. Looking forward to data points on this one. IMO this is a devaluation of the card because we don't stay at Marriott hotels other than to use CC anniversary certs.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 19, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Got it again. Tried with last round for MF and didn't get credit. Looking forward to data points on this one. IMO this is a devaluation of the card because we don't stay at Marriott hotels other than to use CC anniversary certs.



I would not consider it a devaluation.  There is usually 100 or more offers available for the Amex card.  Only a small number of those are of interest to me.  Chase has a lot fewer offers available, but once again i only use a few of those.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 19, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I would not consider it a devaluation.  There is usually 100 or more offers available for the Amex card.  Only a small number of those are of interest to me.  Chase has a lot fewer offers available, but once again i only use a few of those.



Like you I use a fraction of the offers. For me this was one of the larger, more valuable offers.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 21, 2021)

duke said:


> NEW OFFER TODAY:
> Spend $200 or more, get $50 back
> Marriott Bonvoy®
> EXPIRES
> ...


I did get this $50 after paying my Vistana MF's on my brand new Amex Brilliant.  Loving that card, at least so far.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 21, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I did get this $50 after paying my Vistana MF's on my brand new Amex Brilliant.  Loving that card, at least so far.


I paid $250  on mine a few days ago and it hasn't given the thanks for using an offer or posted the rebate but hope still springs eternal.


----------



## daviator (Oct 21, 2021)

I don’t expect it will work for maintenance fee payments, but I still very much appreciate it when folks highlight these offers.  I don’t often look at the lists of offers otherwise, and I do enough non-timeshare travel that I can almost always take advantage of these offers in the way they're intended (I.e. hotel stays.)  So I appreciate it when they’re brought to my attention, even if they’re not completely Vistana-relevant.


----------



## pchung6 (Oct 22, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I did get this $50 after paying my Vistana MF's on my brand new Amex Brilliant.  Loving that card, at least so far.


May I ask which resort MF did you use Amex Brilliant to pay? Thanks


----------



## duke (Oct 22, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 22, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I did get this $50 after paying my Vistana MF's on my brand new Amex Brilliant.  Loving that card, at least so far.



Was that from the spend $200 AMEX offer or from the $300 annual Brilliant Marriott credit? We got nada on our last AMEX offer round with Brilliant. Wondering if we should try again.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Oct 24, 2021)

I just used the spend $200 get $50 back on my Gold Amex to pay for $200 of my Vistana Mnt fee and it looks like it triggered (at least I got the email saying I used it..which is normally the tell).  I will update in a few days if I see the actual credit.

Thanks for using your American Express® Card ending in XXXX for the Amex Offer below: 

*Marriott Bonvoy®
Spend $200 or more, get $50 back*


----------



## pchung6 (Oct 24, 2021)

Robotpedlr said:


> I just used the spend $200 get $50 back on my Gold Amex to pay for $200 of my Vistana Mnt fee and it looks like it triggered (at least I got the email saying I used it..which is normally the tell).  I will update in a few days if I see the actual credit.
> 
> Thanks for using your American Express® Card ending in XXXX for the Amex Offer below:
> 
> ...


That's good news. Which resort did you pay?


----------



## Robotpedlr (Oct 26, 2021)

pchung6 said:


> That's good news. Which resort did you pay?


Kierland Villas in Scottsdale.


----------



## pchung6 (Oct 26, 2021)

I paid $300 to Marriott Vacation Club MF and received the $300 annual credit from Amex Brilliant. I did not receive $50 from this offer. I highly doubt it, but will try again to prepay $200 for SVV Bella and SVV KW next few days. Will report back.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 27, 2021)

No offer for me or wife's Brilliant Amex cards.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotpedlr (Oct 28, 2021)

Robotpedlr said:


> I just used the spend $200 get $50 back on my Gold Amex to pay for $200 of my Vistana Mnt fee and it looks like it triggered (at least I got the email saying I used it..which is normally the tell).  I will update in a few days if I see the actual credit.
> 
> Thanks for using your American Express® Card ending in XXXX for the Amex Offer below:
> 
> ...



Just got my $50 credit posted to my account...so it definitely worked!


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 28, 2021)

Robotpedlr said:


> Just got my $50 credit posted to my account...so it definitely worked!


about how long did it take and which resort did you pay on?
Mine never triggered and never posted.  It has been about 2 weeks.


----------



## LobsterHunter (Oct 29, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> about how long did it take and which resort did you pay on?
> Mine never triggered and never posted.  It has been about 2 weeks.


HRA did not trigger it for me, but SMV did.  The $50 credit posted about two days after the SMV MF posted.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 29, 2021)

LobsterHunter said:


> HRA did not trigger it for me, but SMV did.  The $50 credit posted about two days after the SMV MF posted.


HRA never does nor does it get extra points for paying MF's with a Bonvoy card .  SBP always has in the past but I tried both HOA's (plantation and palmetto) but neither seem to work for this one for this $50 for $200 for me.


----------



## LobsterHunter (Oct 29, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> HRA never does nor does it get extra points for paying MF's with a Bonvoy card .  SBP always has in the past but I tried both HOA's (plantation and palmetto) but neither seem to work for this one for this $50 for $200 for me.


Interesting, my HRA MF Payments have always earned the 6x Marriott points, & they also earned the 7500 point bonus after spending $7500.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 29, 2021)

Maybe I will have to try again this year.  I started paying with Chase Sapphire reserve  after  3 years ago  when I didn't get the 6X's bonus with the SPG/Bonvoy Amex.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 29, 2021)

LobsterHunter said:


> Interesting, my HRA MF Payments have always earned the 6x Marriott points, & they also earned the 7500 point bonus after spending $7500.



Of course the 7500 point bonus after spending $7,500 goes with _anything_ charged to the card.


----------



## ocdb8r (Oct 31, 2021)

FYI - Vistana Villages (Key West) triggered this.  Charged on the 25th and credit posted today (so a bit longer than usual....but "longer" seems to be more and more "usual" with these Amex offers).


----------



## duke (Nov 1, 2021)

WMH got the notice it worked.  Took some time for the charge to actually post from pending but when it did I got the AmEx notice.


----------



## duke (Nov 5, 2021)

Received credit for WMH $50.  Posted today.


----------



## NNerland (Nov 5, 2021)

I tried with my Bay Vista.  Will keep you posted; no email yet and it shows pending on my card.  It is usually pretty quick, but we will find out. Will post results when known in coming days.


----------



## NNerland (Nov 10, 2021)

It appears it did work for Bay Vista Condo Charge - USVI.   I got one credit.  I am going to try it again on another card, with the same offer.
I should note, at first I got nothing and assumed it was a no go.  But 3 days after I made the charge, I got an email that I had redeemed the offer and got the credit 2 days later.
Will keep you posted on the success of a 2nd try with another card and same offer.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 10, 2021)

It took almost 2 weeks after I paid $250 on my harborside bill and I got the email to day saying I redeemed the offer.  Will check in a few days to see if the $40 is credited.


----------



## duke (Nov 11, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> It took almost 2 weeks after I paid $250 on my harborside bill and I got the email to day saying I redeemed the offer.  Will check in a few days to see if the $40 is credited.


 It is $50.


----------



## pchung6 (Nov 11, 2021)

I paid $200 on 10/29 for SVV Key West, and just received the Amex email today 11/11 that I redeemed the offer. It's good news, I have few other Amex cards that can save me some. I've redeemed like 10-12 of these offers since last year. Hope this offer can continue next year and save us some money.


----------



## LA_Transplant (Nov 12, 2021)

I paid $300 of my WKORVN maintenance fees this week.  I expected the $300.00 to be credited back to my account for my annual Marriott Bonvoy credit.  However, the $50.00 from the offer was actually credited to my account.


----------



## NNerland (Nov 17, 2021)

2nd try successful as well for a Bay Vista Charge. so 2 for 2.  One was on a Delta Reserve Card and another on a Morgan Stanley Platinum Amex.
I added up we have saved over $500 this year with offers through out the year.   Will take what we can get.
We had 2 other cards with the $50 offer but used them at Marriott's while traveling on the east coast.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 20, 2021)

I paid my WLR MFs and it triggered the offer.


----------



## daviator (Nov 20, 2021)

I got the credit for my WKORV MF payments, to my surprise.  However, I didn’t get it for WDW payment (which I made a few days before the other one.)


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 20, 2021)

My SVR payment of $300 a couple of weeks ago didn't trigger the offer.  Have just tried another $300 payment on our WKORVN week to test.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 20, 2021)

jabberwocky said:


> My SVR payment of $300 a couple of weeks ago didn't trigger the offer.  Have just tried another $300 payment on our WKORVN week to test.



It was triggered for our WKORVN payment and has already posted to our account.


----------



## Negma (Dec 19, 2021)

I was paying my MFs with my Amex and it triggered this saying: You just redeemed your Amex Offer.
. I had signed up awhile ago under the offers section. May have been targeted.

*Earn up to 75,000 bonus Marriott Bonvoy points *​Spend $7,500+, earn 7,500 bonus Marriott Bonvoy points, up to 10 times​


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 19, 2021)

Worked on our Amex Brilliant in December for WKORVN.

PSA: If you pay online be careful not to accidently pay for the $20 ARDA/WKOR Foundation. There is no box to check for opt-out but it is included in the amount due (I find this deceptive not only for the lack of opt-out notice online but also the ARDA fee is embedded into this fee). I was in a rush and overpaid and called Cust Service to request a refund. Hopefully they will honor this. If not I will file a dispute with my credit card company.


----------



## daviator (Dec 20, 2021)

Negma said:


> I was paying my MFs with my Amex and it triggered this saying: You just redeemed your Amex Offer.
> . I had signed up awhile ago under the offers section. May have been targeted.
> 
> *Earn up to 75,000 bonus Marriott Bonvoy points *​Spend $7,500+, earn 7,500 bonus Marriott Bonvoy points, up to 10 times​


That's a different promotion that has nothing to do with Marriott spending.  You got the bonus points every time you charged (or charge, up until the end of this month) $7500 on your Bonvoy credit card, regardless what it's for.  Of course, if you charge your maintenance fees to the Bonvoy card, it'll get you closer to the $7500 trigger, but so would charging your cable bill.


----------



## duke (Jan 10, 2022)

BACK AGAIN:  AmEx $50 back on $250 spend.
Check you AmEx card account.  Please post if it works?
*DETAILS*
Get a one-time $50 statement credit by using your enrolled eligible Card to spend a minimum of $250 USD in one or more purchases on room rate and room charges when you pay for your stay at participating properties in the Marriott Bonvoy® portfolio from 1/10/2022 to 3/31/2022. See terms.


----------



## DanCali (Jan 10, 2022)

duke said:


> BACK AGAIN:  AmEx $50 back on $250 spend.
> Check you AmEx card account.  Please post if it works?
> *DETAILS*
> Get a one-time $50 statement credit by using your enrolled eligible Card to spend a minimum of $250 USD in one or more purchases on room rate and room charges when you pay for your stay at participating properties in the Marriott Bonvoy® portfolio from 1/10/2022 to 3/31/2022. See terms.




I see it on my Platinum and Bonvoy cards. Offer terms says it excludes MVC and Vistana though.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 10, 2022)

DanCali said:


> I see it on my Platinum and Bonvoy cards. Offer terms says it excludes MVC and Vistana though.



Not exactly. On mine, the exclusions are:



> Excludes Marriott Vacation Club, Design Hotels, Protea Hotels, Marriott Executive Apartments, Homes & Villas by Marriott International and Vistana Signature Experiences.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanCali (Jan 10, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> Not exactly. On mine, the exclusions are:
> 
> Excludes Marriott Vacation Club, Design Hotels, Protea Hotels, Marriott Executive Apartments, Homes & Villas by Marriott International and Vistana Signature Experiences.
> 
> ...




Same on mine - I just focused on the ones where we can pay MFs


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 10, 2022)

DanCali said:


> Same on mine - I just focused on the ones where we can pay MFs



I believe the last one I used had the same language but still worked for MFs (at least for my week). I'll pay $250 today and find out...

Update: that assumes I can login, which isn't working again. Of course.


----------



## sharr7 (Jan 11, 2022)

Paid my Harborside MF yesterday and just got the email thanking me for using my AMEX offer so it appears to work for MFs; it usually does.


----------



## David Yuan (Jan 11, 2022)

sharr7 said:


> Paid my Harborside MF yesterday and just got the email thanking me for using my AMEX offer so it appears to work for MFs; it usually does.


Paid WLR and it worked as well....thx!


----------



## daviator (Jan 11, 2022)

I don't see the offer on my Bonvoy Business card, but I do see it on my regular Amex Gold.


----------



## pchung6 (Jan 11, 2022)

Damn. I just paid all the MF few days ago. Now should I prepay for next year?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> Damn. I just paid all the MF few days ago. Now should I prepay for next year?



Only if you want a free $50.

I paid $250 today. I like that %.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator (Jan 12, 2022)

I paid $250 of next year's MF at WKORV and it does not seem to have triggered the offer.  Usually I get notified right away when I do so But there is no indication that it was eligible.


----------



## DanCali (Jan 12, 2022)

daviator said:


> I paid $250 of next year's MF at WKORV and it does not seem to have triggered the offer.  Usually I get notified right away when I do so But there is no indication that it was eligible.




I usually also get notified immediately for many offers but for this I paid $300 for HRA MFs on Monday and got the "congrats" email this morning. Charge still shows as "pending" so no credit yet.

I was hoping the offer would show up on the Platinum additional cardholder account, but alas they are not there. The offer was also available on my Bonvoy card but gone after I added it to the Platinum card. So unable to "double-dip"...


----------



## DanCali (Jan 12, 2022)

Correction to my prior post - I do see the offer in my wife's Platinum card account (but not my daughter's).

Will try "double-dipping" now


----------



## vacation dreaming (Jan 12, 2022)

I paid on Maui yesterday, got the email this morning.


----------



## WI GAL (Jan 12, 2022)

daviator said:


> I paid $250 of next year's MF at WKORV and it does not seem to have triggered the offer.  Usually I get notified right away when I do so But there is no indication that it was eligible.


I prepaid $250 of next year's MF for WKORV yesterday on our Delta Airlines Am Exp and received notification that we used the offer this morning so hopefully there was just a day delay in yours too.


----------



## daviator (Jan 12, 2022)

WI GAL said:


> I prepaid $250 of next year's MF for WKORV yesterday on our Delta Airlines Am Exp and received notification that we used the offer this morning so hopefully there was just a day delay in yours too.


I just got the email saying I'd used the Amex offer, so you're right — there was just a delay for some reason. It did work for WKORV MFs.

Now if only they'd give me the offer on my Bonvoy card too...


----------



## chemteach (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm wondering how these charges show on your amex.  I charged $250 for my sheraton desert oasis, and it shows as VSE Scottsdale Pinnacle.  I made the charge yesterday, but it still shows as pending on my account.  Haven't received any email about the offer being used.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2022)

chemteach said:


> I'm wondering how these charges show on your amex. I charged $250 for my sheraton desert oasis, and it shows as VSE Scottsdale Pinnacle. I made the charge yesterday, but it still shows as pending on my account. Haven't received any email about the offer being used.



Same with mine. Fwiw, last year was the same process…just give it a few days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 12, 2022)

Just checked our Amex accounts. We have offer on 3 cards. Thanks @dukefor the tip. Love saving $150 + on MF.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 12, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Just checked our Amex accounts. We have offer on 3 cards. Thanks @dukefor the tip. Love saving $150 + on MF.



My recent experience is that if you have an offer on more than one card per account, the duplicate offer(s) will disappear once you activate the first one. So if one account has the offer on 2 different cards, I think you will only be able to activate it on one card.

A few years ago there was a trick. You could first open amex.com in 2 different browsers and open up the offer on a different card in each browser. Then you could activate the offer on card 1 in browser 1 and then very quickly activate the same offer on card 2 in browser 2. I don't know if that will work any longer.

But perhaps you have 3 different Amex accounts (3 different logins). In that case, you should be good to go.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 13, 2022)

GetawaysRus said:


> My recent experience is that if you have an offer on more than one card per account, the duplicate offer(s) will disappear once you activate the first one. So if one account has the offer on 2 different cards, I think you will only be able to activate it on one card.
> 
> A few years ago there was a trick. You could first open amex.com in 2 different browsers and open up the offer on a different card in each browser. Then you could activate the offer on card 1 in browser 1 and then very quickly activate the same offer on card 2 in browser 2. I don't know if that will work any longer.
> 
> But perhaps you have 3 different Amex accounts (3 different logins). In that case, you should be good to go.



Thanks. I remember that trick but haven't tried it lately. We have 3 separate AMEX accounts: Mine, DH, DD (AU). did not show up on our DS's AU 4th player card but 3 out of 4 isn't bad. Last fall we only had 1 out of 4.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 14, 2022)

Please let us know what happens. That is, let's say you activate the offer on the primary user's account. Does the same offer then continue to be available on the authorized user's account? My suspicion is that it may no longer be available. 

I'm an AU on some of my wife's cards. I just don't recall being able to see/activate that same offer on my card after I've already activated it on her card (even though I have a different AU sign-on and a different card number).


----------



## duke (Jan 14, 2022)

WMH $250 payment for 2023 fees.  Took 3 days to receive the email.  Worked.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 14, 2022)

Still waiting for SDO.  The charge just went through, but no email.  SDO is an odd one because it has Scottsdale Pinnacle Orlando, FL.  But it also shows VSE Scottsdale Pinnacle.  I'll wait a few more days...


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 17, 2022)

daviator said:


> I paid $250 of next year's MF at WKORV and it does not seem to have triggered the offer.  Usually I get notified right away when I do so But there is no indication that it was eligible.


I just prepaid $250+ (included some cents over $250 so it wasn’t exactly $250) for WKORV almost a week ago and was credited $50 several days later.  But never got an email.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 17, 2022)

chemteach said:


> Still waiting for SDO.  The charge just went through, but no email.  SDO is an odd one because it has Scottsdale Pinnacle Orlando, FL.  But it also shows VSE Scottsdale Pinnacle.  I'll wait a few more days...



My charge was posted Jan 11 and still no $50 credit.


----------



## DanCali (Jan 17, 2022)

DanCali said:


> Correction to my prior post - I do see the offer in my wife's Platinum card account (but not my daughter's).
> 
> Will try "double-dipping" now




Worked - received 2x$50 credits!


----------



## duke (Jan 18, 2022)

duke said:


> WMH $250 payment for 2023 fees.  Took 3 days to receive the email.  Worked.


Credit received!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2022)

We have an upcoming points stay at Westin Riverfront via Marriott site. We will pay for resort fees,. restaurant meals and parking with the offers and whatever is left will go on prepay MF.  Will have to remember to split the bill across cards and to bring those cards for checkout - the hardest part! Love that we can save $150. Makes the cards worthwhile.


----------



## pchung6 (Jan 21, 2022)

Did someone try to pay SVV MF with the latest offer? I've prepaid almost all the WKORVN MF for next year and don't want to go over and being charged by $20 fee. I want to prepay SVV Bella or Key West but just want to confirm first if this $50 cash back can work.  Thanks!


----------



## lily28 (Jan 21, 2022)

i paid harborside fee on 1/16 and got $50 back the next day


----------



## wjarcher (Jan 22, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> Did someone try to pay SVV MF with the latest offer? I've prepaid almost all the WKORVN MF for next year and don't want to go over and being charged by $20 fee. I want to prepay SVV Bella or Key West but just want to confirm first if this $50 cash back can work.  Thanks!



It worked on SVV KW for me.


----------



## pchung6 (Jan 25, 2022)

wjarcher said:


> It worked on SVV KW for me.


Thank you. I can also confirm SVV KW works for me. Just received Amex email.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 25, 2022)

My sheraton desort oasis did not work.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jan 25, 2022)

chemteach said:


> My sheraton desort oasis did not work.


It didn't work for me either during the last promotion.  Guess which HOA gets their payments last!


----------



## duke (Apr 15, 2022)

BACK AGAIN! -  AmEx.
Spend $250 or more, get $50 back
Marriott Bonvoy®
worked before for maintenance fees - Let's do it again.
Post results please......


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 15, 2022)

Have them on all 4 consumer AMEX cards. Only Luxury on Business Cards. Will try closer to the 6/30 deadline and report.

Happy to report that last round worked.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 15, 2022)

Added to my Bonvoy Brilliant card.  I'll wait until my credit card cut-off date next week and give it a shot.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 15, 2022)

Vistana is explicitly excluded. Note it says only valid for one card per member. This offer displayed on multiple cards for me and after I added it to one it was not available on the others. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 19, 2022)

Multi-player mode works best.


----------



## daviator (Apr 19, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> Vistana is explicitly excluded. Note it says only valid for one card per member. This offer displayed on multiple cards for me and after I added it to one it was not available on the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vistana was excluded one of the previous times too, but it worked. So maybe it’ll work this time. I’ll prepay some MFs and see.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 19, 2022)

daviator said:


> Vistana was excluded one of the previous times too, but it worked. So maybe it’ll work this time. I’ll prepay some MFs and see.



Yup, I added it to my card and was going to do the same. Let us know!


----------



## duke (Apr 21, 2022)

Any updates?


----------



## daviator (Apr 21, 2022)

duke said:


> Any updates?


The payment I made is still showing as Pending with Amex. No credit so far. Probably tomorrow it will be posted and I’ll let you know if a credit follows.


----------



## David Yuan (Apr 21, 2022)

I have noticed the “Amex offer” credit has been real slow in getting back.  I had a purchase on 3/20, the credit didn’t post until 4/3, I even had to give them a call to see what was going on.  Where as in the past the credit usually shows up 2-3 days at max…

Not sure if it’s just my account or what thou…thx


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 21, 2022)

How does AMEX distinguish between folio charge and maintenance fee payments?  When I’ve paid my WLR maintenance fees the charge shows the same wording as a folio charge.


----------



## daviator (Apr 22, 2022)

cubigbird said:


> How does AMEX distinguish between folio charge and maintenance fee payments?  When I’ve paid my WLR maintenance fees the charge shows the same wording as a folio charge.


I don't think they do distinguish, or care.  Based on their terms, nothing at Vistana or MVC properties (folio charges or maintenance fees) should qualify for the credit, but many of us have had success with past promotions despite the fine print.


----------



## daviator (Apr 25, 2022)

So the $250 maintenance fee charge posted on 4/20 but I have not received any accompanying credit.  In the past, that occurred pretty much instantly. I think perhaps they have finally managed to exclude Vistana maintenance fees from this kind of promotion.


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 26, 2022)

daviator said:


> So the $250 maintenance fee charge posted on 4/20 but I have not received any accompanying credit.  In the past, that occurred pretty much instantly. I think perhaps they have finally managed to exclude Vistana maintenance fees from this kind of promotion.


In the last round, I had to wait 5+ days for my SVV payment to get the credit. Which resort did you pay?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2022)

I don't see any new offers on my credit card.  Perhaps Rick's has an offer.


----------



## daviator (Apr 26, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> In the last round, I had to wait 5+ days for my SVV payment to get the credit. Which resort did you pay?


I paid WKORV.  I’ll post if the credit comes through later.


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 27, 2022)

daviator said:


> I paid WKORV.  I’ll post if the credit comes through later.


Please keep us update. I plan to pay WKORVN if it can work.
Thanks


----------



## daviator (May 4, 2022)

I think enough time has passed that I can conclude that they’ve finally managed to exclude MF payments from triggering the bonus.  My WKORV payment posted on April 20, and I’ve now rolled over into a new statement period, and no credit. I think the golden goose is dead.


----------



## WI GAL (May 4, 2022)

daviator said:


> I think enough time has passed that I can conclude that they’ve finally managed to exclude MF payments from triggering the bonus.  my MG payment posted on April 20, and I’ve now rolled over into a new statement period, and no credit. I think the golden goose is dead.


It appears it did not work on my WKORV MF payment I made either.  Tried on another AMEX to pay $250 on folio charges at MVC so I'll see here in next few days I'd think whether or not that will work.


----------

